# Using WAP with 622



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I am using a D-Link G730 connected to my 622, it connects to my network and gets a DCHP address, everything seems to work fine, but when it does the nightly refresh, and comes back up, the settings are gone and I have to manually go in and do a reset connection to re-establish the connection. Is this a problem with the receiver?

Additionally, I 've recently eliminated my land line, and this is why I went to a WAP to get the 622 receiver connected to my network, I also have a 722, which is wired to my network, but both the 722 and the 622 receivers recently tossed up the not connected to a phone line message, and the 722 which is wired, has never had an issue with broadband connectivity and the 622 tossed up this message as well, even though I've managed to keep it connected to the network by resetting the connection after it loses it. Does this message pop-up despite the broadband connection if it used to be connected to the phone line? Should I be concerned about the fee even though I have them connected to broadband?? 

Thanks for any feedback..


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So anyone have a thought on the issue. Anyone else using a WAP to connect their receiver via broadband getting the warning message or having issues maintaining a connection?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The problem has been reported several times in this forum but I have not heard any solution other than using a different device, homeplug, wired or different bridge. It just seems that some WAPs/bridges don't always connect properly. I have never heard of the problem when using a wired connection.

You can try calling Dish to see if they have any suggestions but they will most likely just point you back to the WAP vendor.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Wireless bridges don't work worth a flip for Dish receivers (or many other applications actually.)

I spent mucho time trying and fiddling (used to be a network admin, so I'm pretty good at this stuff) and it just doesn't fly. I've seen a select few who it seems to work for, but far and away more people saying it does what yours does; works till reset.

I think I've now mentioned this ten + times in this forum. 

Get some powerline bridges and you'll be much better off. They go on sale at Fry's all the time for like $24.


----------



## Bill_K (Mar 29, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Wireless bridges don't work worth a flip for Dish receivers (or many other applications actually.)
> 
> I spent mucho time trying and fiddling (used to be a network admin, so I'm pretty good at this stuff) and it just doesn't fly. I've seen a select few who it seems to work for, but far and away more people saying it does what yours does; works till reset.
> 
> ...


First, I have to admit that I have seen this problem....but that was some time ago (several months). Second, the combination Dlink DIR-655 router and Dlink DAP-1522 wireless bridge works for me....yes, not cheap ($160?), but the DAP-1522 has a 4-port gigabit switch that I use network my home theater components. The power line solution was a problem for me.....surge suppressor and home wiring issues.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I have very good success with a WET54G linksys wireless bridge and a 722 receiver. I had to start by removing the WPA encryption from the router (also Linksys), then connected the bridge to the 722 and power, then reestablishing the WPA encryption on the router, and that was it. I have since changed the channel number on the router from 6 to 9 (too many wireless networks nearby), the the bridge updated itself. When there is a power outage I do not have to do a thing to reestablish the broadband connection to the 722. If I have a complaint, it is the bridge is a bit pricey for what it does.


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Wireless bridges don't work worth a flip for Dish receivers (or many other applications actually.)
> 
> I spent mucho time trying and fiddling (used to be a network admin, so I'm pretty good at this stuff) and it just doesn't fly. I've seen a select few who it seems to work for, but far and away more people saying it does what yours does; works till reset.
> 
> ...


ZBoomer - By far the best wireless bridge is the DAP-1522 from DLink. I too had problems with other devices, fiddle with settings and make endless adjustments. This unit took me no less than 20 min to setup and that included a 10 min firmware upgrade I needed to make. The unit currently connects three devices for me, although it's draft N, I use it on a G network and it works flawlessly.

I've only had to reset the unit once and that was for the firmware upgrade! I got mine for $100 6 months ago on Amazon, worth every penny.

Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I use a homeplug device and it worked fine with the 622 for about 8 months then started doing the same as the OP describes, my 612 stays connected all the time with no problem. I haven't had the pop-up threat for about two weeks now. I've given up on it ever working right again.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Which Powerline/homeplug adapter device do you recommend? Or will any model work reasonably? Thanks for the feedback to this question I've gotten so far..


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have Netgear XE102 but I think there are several that work well.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I think I'll look into the XE102, is it working well for you Langlin? What receivers do you have connected?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm using the Netgear XE102 also and it's never given me a problem. I have a Netgear router and I just plugged the XE102 in and the router found both 622s without me having to do anything.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I get that message a least every other week. I have a Dlink wireless bridge. Next day when I check it, it's fine. I think it is due to the dhcp expiring and needing to be renewed. I don't think dish handles that very well. My router sucks! It insists on renewing home internal 
IP's every day by default, and can't be set past something like 3 days max. Bad design. I don't replace my home computers that often.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Bill_K said:


> First, I have to admit that I have seen this problem....but that was some time ago (several months). Second, the combination Dlink DIR-655 router and Dlink DAP-1522 wireless bridge works for me....yes, not cheap ($160?), but the DAP-1522 has a 4-port gigabit switch that I use network my home theater components. The power line solution was a problem for me.....surge suppressor and home wiring issues.


I'm using this same combination, and it works great with my 622. I also have a 722 plugged into the bridge with about a 40' long CAT-6 cable. The network finds the 722 just fine, and I get a connection for awhile - usually less than a day - then it disconnects. The only way to reestablish connection is to unplug and replug the cable into the bridge and THEN hit "reestablish connection" on the networking screen on the 722.

Thinking this was a cabling issue, I've redone the terminations on both ends of the cable (one a couple of times), and I'm pretty sure they are OK at this point. I don't have an ethernet cable tester, so I can't be 100% sure they're good, but all the "piercers" in the RJ-45s seem to be making contact.

I've reserved IP addresses in my router software for both units, and I've never had a problem with the 622. The 722 was, however, added to the network after the encryption was enabled on the router - could this be the issue? Any other ideas? 

Brad


----------

